# What we need right now is a 70's rock party!



## jwbryson1 (Apr 19, 2013)

_*Rock 'n' Roll, baby!*_


----------



## sm4him (Apr 19, 2013)

All the GOOD rock had already been done...in the 60s. :lmao:

Just kidding. Kinda.

Here's one that barely makes it into the 70s category:


----------



## mishele (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## runnah (Apr 19, 2013)

You have to watch the whole thing.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 19, 2013)

*NSFW---Bad Language Warning*


----------



## jwbryson1 (Apr 19, 2013)

Let's continue the Fleetwood Mac vibe....SO GREAT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jwbryson1 (Apr 19, 2013)

runnah said:


> You have to watch the whole thing.



I just saw Robert Plant in town (Washington, DC) about 6 months ago.  He was inside the cigar store across the street from my office.  I didn't walk over and talk to him because I didn't want to be a dick and wanted to give him some privacy.  Owell, I guess I blew my chance to meet one of the biggest legends of rock and roll of all time.


----------



## mishele (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## mishele (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## weepete (Apr 19, 2013)

fail. (on my part to post a link)


----------



## David444 (Apr 19, 2013)

.


----------



## mishele (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## Buckster (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 19, 2013)

wow just like the 70's my head was rushing,I Just pushed play on multiple music videos and they where playing at the same time overlapping sounds cool.:raisedbrow:


----------



## David444 (Apr 19, 2013)

.


----------



## Buckster (Apr 19, 2013)

Man, I LOVED this whole album so much, I just couldn't get enough!!


----------



## Buckster (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## Buckster (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## Buckster (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## Buckster (Apr 19, 2013)

Not exactly a rocker, but one of my favorites from the 70's.


----------



## Buckster (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## Buckster (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## jwbryson1 (Apr 19, 2013)

Buckster said:


>



Buckster, I remember meeting Alice Cooper when I was about 18 years old in San Antonio.  I worked for a music store in high school called Sound Warehouse and we'd have the occasional artist come to town for a show and we'd put on an autograph party in the store.  I distinctly remember several things about him - he's VERY tall, incredibly well spoken and one of the nicest, most unassuming people you could ever meet.  A true gentleman.  Very cool memory!


----------



## Buckster (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 19, 2013)

Buckster said:


>


OMG I use to have Peter Frampton comes alive album.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 19, 2013)

the REAL 70's...unvarnished...weird hair and all...


----------



## Buckster (Apr 19, 2013)

Always wanted to recreate this album cover too.  Great photo concept!



			
				Wiki said:
			
		

> The album cover is iconic, showing drummer Roger Earl sitting alone on a soap box fishing down a manhole in the middle of East 11th Street (between 2nd and 3rd Avenue) in New York City, near the address of Foghat's American office. The back cover features skeptical bystanders observing Earl's unusual activity and the other members of the band either asking him what he is doing or trying to dissuade him from it.


Album front: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-2QsMw_BpyXo/USk4QrNYw5I/AAAAAAAAD3k/wZTsg6hQyJo/s1600/Foghat+-+Fool+For+The+City+-+00+-+Front.jpg

Album back: http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-UAp67xuWuxI/UIfz_dinXpI/AAAAAAAASkc/KY6SSOfPNeU/s1600/Foghat+-+Back.jpg


----------



## Buckster (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## Derrel (Apr 19, 2013)

Crank it up LOUD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So loud that the distortion from your Pioneer 8-track's rear-ledge-mounted speakers makes you feel like passing out with joy!


----------



## Buckster (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## Derrel (Apr 19, 2013)

And a band from Boston, Mass...live-in-concert footage from 1979


----------



## Buckster (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## David444 (Apr 19, 2013)

.


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## Buckster (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## mishele (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## Derrel (Apr 19, 2013)

A Classic...shown fittingly, in High Definition!


----------



## Derrel (Apr 19, 2013)

AC~DC, when Bon scott was still alive...Highway To Hell, one of my favorite party songs from those days! In High Definition


----------



## kathyt (Apr 19, 2013)

jwbryson1 said:


> _*Rock 'n' Roll, baby!*_



Hey, you picked the year I was born Jdubs.


----------



## Buckster (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## Buckster (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## Buckster (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## Buckster (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## Buckster (Apr 19, 2013)

Leon at the Concert for Bangladesh:






Love that version, especially "Youngblood".


----------



## Buckster (Apr 19, 2013)

Another favorite from that concert:


----------



## Derrel (Apr 19, 2013)

Man...Buckster...kickin' a$$ tonight with the classic rock videos!!! Awesome!

Here is one of my favorite 1970's ballads...Thin Lizzy's classic Whiskey in The Jar.


----------



## Buckster (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## Buckster (Apr 19, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Man...Buckster...kickin' a$$ tonight with the classic rock videos!!! Awesome!


LOL!  This is all the stuff I cut my teeth on!  It's my album collection!


----------



## Derrel (Apr 19, 2013)

Boy..now this was the 70's!!!! Fairly high quality video.


----------



## Buckster (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## Buckster (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## Buckster (Apr 19, 2013)

In my neighborhood, the first time you picked up an electric guitar, this was the first song you learned:


----------



## terri (Apr 19, 2013)

Wow - Derrel and Buckster, my new heros!   

But you can't mention Bangladesh without more George Harrison.        Some wah-wah, please????   Pleeeeease???


----------



## terri (Apr 19, 2013)

Buckster said:


> In my neighborhood, the first time you picked up an electric guitar, this was the first song you learned:



Heh.    A funny thing happened to my brain the first time I heard that song....outside, in a field someplace, dark, with many cars pulled up and that tune blasting...things being passed around....ya know...


----------



## Buckster (Apr 20, 2013)

But this one was always my favorite from that album:


----------



## Buckster (Apr 20, 2013)

terri said:


> Wow - Derrel and Buckster, my new heros!
> 
> But you can't mention Bangladesh without more George Harrison.        Some wah-wah, please????   Pleeeeease???



A pleasure!!


----------



## Buckster (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 20, 2013)

OhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhILOVEYOUJACO


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 20, 2013)

ROFLMAO Just Thinking back I was only 10 back in 73 but was listening to music from the 60's on up.Some of the late one's Darrel and Buster put up I think where before my time or just never heard of. Regardless you guys are rocking this thread for sure.


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 20, 2013)

. . .and Look at Bill effing Cosby!


----------



## Buckster (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 20, 2013)

Do it. Do it now.


----------



## Buckster (Apr 20, 2013)

Brian May's guitar was so awesome on these recordings!


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 20, 2013)

I love this song.


----------



## Buckster (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 20, 2013)

If you have some time to kill


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 20, 2013)

If you have even MORE time. . .and something maybe twisted up. . . 

if you have never heard the album, and appreciate music, just listen


----------



## Buckster (Apr 20, 2013)

Can anybody identify with this one???


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 20, 2013)

TATTRAT said:


> If you have even MORE time. . .and something maybe twisted up. . .
> 
> if you have never heard the album, and appreciate music, just listen


I got that one on CD along with Dark side of the moon and the double set the Wall.Good one.I agree and if any one likes base guitar must listen to this.


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 20, 2013)

Buckster said:


> Can anybody identify with this one???


On boy, I love Asian women yummy.No idea.


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Buckster (Apr 20, 2013)

TATTRAT said:


> If you have even MORE time. . .and something maybe twisted up. . .
> 
> if you have never heard the album, and appreciate music, just listen


One of my favorites.  Most don't realize it until told, but they did a hat tip to Doctor Who's theme on that album.  I'd never watched Doctor Who until I got hooked on it a couple years ago, and remember the first time I heard the theme song, I flashed straight to Meddle and thought, "wow - what a coincidence!"  A quick search on the internet confirmed that I wasn't just hearing things or having an acid flashback.


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 20, 2013)

lets not forget Theses guys


----------



## Buckster (Apr 20, 2013)

First time I hear the album "Get Your Wings" it totally blew me away - every song on it.


----------



## Buckster (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Buckster (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Derrel (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm surprised no Jethro Tull has been offered...so, one of my favorite car-stereo-blastin' 70s songs, in the version I like best...






There are a lot of live concert versions of this song on YouTube, but this is probably "the one" you heard most in the 70's. If you're lazy, skip right to 1:19 and start there...

EDIT: "Time to give me a big,rousing Homer Simpson "*Do'ah!"*...I totally missed seeing those on Page 3!!! Hmm...maybe I oughtta edit this post and pop in Bungle In The Jungle, or Cross-Eyed Mary???


----------



## Buckster (Apr 20, 2013)

Derrel said:


> I'm surprised no Jethro Tull has been offered...so, one of my favorite car-stereo-blastin' 70s songs, in the version I like best...


Page 3 

BIG Tull fan here.  Saw them twice - great concerts!


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Aloicious (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Aloicious (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Aloicious (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Aloicious (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Aloicious (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Aloicious (Apr 20, 2013)

needs more cowbell


----------



## Aloicious (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Aloicious (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Aloicious (Apr 20, 2013)

edit - oops, this was already posted earlier, must have missed it, oh well, it deserves to be posted twice


----------



## Aloicious (Apr 20, 2013)

okay, this is '69, but nevertheless:


----------



## Aloicious (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Aloicious (Apr 20, 2013)

not rock, but still great and 70's all the way.


----------



## Aloicious (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Aloicious (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Aloicious (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Aloicious (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## mishele (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Derrel (Apr 20, 2013)

Mannfred Mann's Earth Band and their version of Blinded by The Light was a staple of the mid- to late 70's...






and BTW, *the lyric *is "revvedup like a deuce", which means a hotrod built on a 1932 Ford coupe, aka a "Deuce"...remember the Beach Boys song ,"Little Deuce Coupe"?? Same car.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## David444 (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## oldhippy (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## oldhippy (Apr 20, 2013)

Jerimiah was a bullfrog, was a good friend of mine. Never understood a word he said, but he always had some mighty fine wine.


----------



## terri (Apr 21, 2013)

I think I've run out of likes on this thread today....


----------



## mishele (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## jwbryson1 (Apr 21, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> > _*Rock 'n' Roll, baby!*_
> ...




Kat, you and AC/DC are like fine wines...you both get finer with time.  :hug::


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## kundalini (Apr 21, 2013)

A couple of unsung heros of mine.

I was having a hard time deciding which song to play off this album, but fortunately a dude uploaded the whole thing.  I suggest to give it a full listen, with headphones and load.  He also played with James Gang and Deep Purple.


----------



## kundalini (Apr 21, 2013)

It's a shame the beginning intro is missing, so buy the album.  Les also played with The Allman Brothers.


----------



## kundalini (Apr 21, 2013)

Another dearly departed performer.


----------



## oldhippy (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## oldhippy (Apr 21, 2013)

A little Zappa


----------



## kundalini (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## kundalini (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## RobN185 (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## RobN185 (Apr 21, 2013)

and of course...


----------



## kundalini (Apr 21, 2013)

Captain Beyond - I Can't Feel Nothing  (the youtube clip was blank for me)


----------



## kundalini (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## RobN185 (Apr 21, 2013)

I'd forgotten how good my 70's were...


----------



## RobN185 (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## Aloicious (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## oldhippy (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## oldhippy (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## kundalini (May 3, 2013)

Off his debut album..... which was actually pretty good.


----------



## kundalini (May 3, 2013)

Random Play is so much fun because you forget all the chit you've burned from vinyl and CD to MP3......


----------

